# Should I retire?



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I honestly think this place does me more harm than good. Plus I hate myself when I screw things up.

I retired once but that was an impulse. Now I've been considering for a long time now whether I should do it for real with no comebacks...

Would that be like running away from a problem? Should I just hang around and deal with it and not be so much of a whiner? 

I'm just starting to wonder if this is something I actually need in my life but maybe my perspective is off somehow... 

But anyway. I want an honest, straight answer to what people think of that, and not based on a like or dislike for me or whatever.

Edit: never mind... I'm going to sleep and if I feel the same way when I get up, I'll see to it one way or another...


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd say complete your posts first to 1000 and get the VIP medal.
Then make a decision whether you want to leave or not after that.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmm, well I would miss you if you left. :crying:


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

sprinkles said:


> Would that be like running away from a problem? Should I just hang around and deal with it and not be so much of a whiner?


honestly? yeah. the internet can be a harsh environment but this place is tame compared to some sites. it can only effect you as much as you allow it to. you're opinion matters and it's important you have a place to voice that opinion.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

First off no retiring would not be running away from a problem. If you're spending too much time on the forum then retiring would be a solution. But I do not know enough about you to know whether or not it's necessary.


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

You can't grow as a person if your life is entirely smooth-sailing. If you're tired, take a break. Then come back when you're ready to.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

If you think you're going to escape whatever it is you want to escape just by leaving PC, think again. You'll just find other things to take its place! If, however, you're certain that you're bored and done here, then that's good enough reasoning for me. That doesn't seem to be the case, though.

Definitely become a robot, first! :wink:


----------



## Paul (Apr 12, 2010)

Sprinkles, try limiting the amount of time you spend on-line. 1,000 posts, in a few months, is amazing though ! :happy:


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Seems like a lot of folk of whom I've been fond have retired recently. If you left, I would miss you. :blushed:


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

If you leave, don't make it a retirement. Leaving as a retirement would label it, which may cause a slight anxiety if you came back (not knowing if you should, appearing dumb to people by coming back, etc). 

Let it be as it is, if you want to go on do it. If it's causing life problems you should leave, but as I said don't make it a retirement you'd be validating it, giving it something.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

hey if I can retire and come back and not care what people think you can do 


but you shouldn't, no one else will ever try to knock me down a peg, if you wearn't here I'd have free reign of the place


----------

